# Happy Birthday Goober Butt! (Dakota)



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Today Dakota unofficially turns 2 years old. 

We adopted him on September 20th, 2009. According to the vet records that were turned in with him at the shelter he was born in February 2008. So we gave him a day to be born. (everybody needs one of those). 

We have had this goober for 5 months now and couldn't be happier. He has went from a dog that had no idea what toys were, and had a hard time being left in his crate. He has grown in to a gorgeous boy that loves to squeak his Cuz, carry his fox around and play like every other normal crazy dog. He can catch a frisbee, a ball and food. He now loves his crate, loves to warm my feet in bed and watch our front yard from his security post at the front window. This past week he has started bringing us his toys to play with them. 

Dakota has been to many new places including hiking out in the woods, and a dog beach. He has made many new Doggy friends and even helped me do a temp eval for his rescue. He graduated his basic manners class last Wednesday and was a star pupil. He went from munching on kibble to chomping on raw hunks of meat. 

He has been called a rottweiler, a wolf, a horse, batman's side kick, and a deer! He doesn't beg. He doesn't bark. He doesn't ask for much from me but love (and an occasional turkey neck). I am so proud to be his mom, and can't imagine my life without him. 

Mommy loves you goober! :wub: Happy 2nd Birthday Koda!!!! :cake:

p.s. Many pictures to follow!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What a wonderful and special boy!!! Happy B-day Dakota!

Gotta love a dog with "Goober Butt" as a nickname!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Mommy said it was laundry time....I thought that meant she was making me a bed!









I ended up being sorted into the colors pile.









I hope she knows I'm 'lay flat to dry'!










Dakota's Birthday Dinner!









It was his first time having raw whole fish. lol

"Can I eat Yet?"









"num num num nummy num!"









He wasn't quite sure how to handle it at first.









First attempt...









"It tastes like foodz, but not like any foodz i ever seez"









"This is SOOO good!"









Clean up time!










"Mommy sayz Im perty!"









I agree!









This is my girl friend, Sasha! We took school together!









This is "the boss", Penny! I like her but she likes to boss me around. 









Hey mom! Lets play ball!









"You throw ball for me?"









Thanks for looking everyone!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

:birthday: :happyboogie:


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

OMG is Dakota a black & silver bi-color just like my Dalton? Looks like it from the pictures. 

:birthday: Beautiful girl.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Aww... Happy birthday!!!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Vinnie said:


> OMG is Dakota a black & silver bi-color just like my Dalton? Looks like it from the pictures.
> 
> :birthday: Beautiful girl.


I think?? it is definitely not tan. More white. Silver fits! any pics for comparison? lol


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

GSDSunshine said:


> I think?? it is definitely not tan. More white. Silver fits! any pics for comparison? lol


I have tons of pics. I'll have to dig some up that show Dalton's markings but yes the silver looks almost white.

PS. Dalton is the weak ear boy in my avatar but that doesn't show his legs.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Great pictures! Looks like your "goober butt" had a wonderful birthday.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Happy bday!! No doubt his best one yet with many more great ones to come!! I enjoyed all the pics- he is so handsome :wub:. Sasha and 'the boss' aren't so bad either .


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

awww HAPPY BIRTHDAY GB! 

Now living in florida a raw diet can be cheap! haha!!! Your pics are hilarious! Lay flat to dry! <snicker>


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

:cake: Happy Birthday Dakota!!


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Lucky boy! He got to have sushi for his birthday dinner. Happy birthday to you!


----------

